# Achatina Achatina - Giant Tiger Snails. Care?



## emz2410 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I have some Giant Tiger snails coming soon, they are 2-3 inches, so still quite small.

I was wondering if anyone has experience of keeping/breeding these guys? I have heard mixed stories, some say they are hard to keep alive when young, some say they are fairly hardy as the parameters are right. But haven't actaully spoke to anyone that has kept them directly. Just wanna make sure ive got it right!

Been researching and seems like they like a fairly constant temperature at 25-26c, with humidity higher than than of fulica at 80-90%. Is this correct? 

I have a heat mat, thermometer, hygrometer. Havent got a thermostat yet but am looking, really dont wanna pay habistat prices are other ones just as good? The heatmat cover 1/2 Viv, will place on side with some sort of insulating material on the back to concentrate heat into the viv not out of it. The viv is a normal invert plastic one.

Im ordered crushed oyster, and have cuttlebone. although im not quite sure if theres any benefit in having calcium from different sources?

any comments or advice would be useful! Will post pics when I get them!

Thankyou! x


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

i have kept african land snails, not these though, try the invert section


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

If you pop this question into the "Snail thread" then someone will able to give your info on care of your lovely Snails to be.

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Gaby's_zoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Try this website, PetSnails Forum - Home its brilliant!! 

Different types of calcium give a fussy snail the option of choosing something they like, they do like the higher temp and humidity too, hope that helps. 

Emma


----------



## emz2410 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks that website is brilliant!


----------



## Gaby's_zoo (Mar 27, 2010)

Glad I could help, I found the website by accident but its now firmly in my favourites!!

:welcome::2thumb:


----------

